# taking the pistorious



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

5 years for killing your girlfriend, must serve 1/6th of that before parole...

Wonder how long if he was a skint black man.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

he is skint brian, aint got a pot to pee in :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

corradoman said:


> he is skint brian, aint got a pot to pee in :lol:


Yes he spent it all getting away with murder. :lol:

He won't be skint long... quick book deal when he gets out :roll:


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

they reckon he will be out in 12 months  enough time to write a book, and before you know it he will be a judge on x factor :lol: to follow the rest of the losers that make a mint out of shows like that


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

corradoman said:


> they reckon he will be out in 12 months  enough time to write a book, and before you know it he will be a judge on x factor :lol: to follow the rest of the losers that make a mint out of shows like that


Potentially out in 10 months. Unbelievable really.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't think he intended to kill her - they were undoubtedly having a row and she went into the bathroom to get away from him. Why lock the door - do you lock the door when you go to the bathroom in the night? This was a guy who'd lost complete control, and that coupled with an unhealthy fascination with guns triggered this tragedy.

It's a complete travesty of justice - i've no doubt his remorse is genuine , but so it should be.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

igotone said:


> I don't think he intended to kill her - they were undoubtedly having a row and she went into the bathroom to get away from him. Why lock the door - do you lock the door when you go to the bathroom in the night? This was a guy who'd lost complete control, and that coupled with an unhealthy fascination with guns triggered this tragedy.
> 
> It's a complete travesty of justice - i've no doubt his remorse is genuine , but so it should be.


I think that when he fired 4 shots through a locked toilet door he intended to kill or at the very least, severely wound whoever was inside that cubicle. There is no doubt in my mind that was his intention.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Any one who tries to judge this by UK (or European / USA) standards is sadly deluded.

There is no doubt Oscar Pistorious is guilty of at least manslaughter, however out there if he honestly thought he was being burgled then the first action is to shot first.

A friend in Jo'bourg once told me that her hubby accidentally pressed the gate open button when the Pizza delivery boy rang the bell before seeing who it was and as the pizza boy walked up to the front door the 12 bore was readied to greet him. Now imagine that happening in the civilised world?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> I think that when he fired 4 shots through a locked toilet door he intended to kill or at the very least, severely wound whoever was inside that cubicle. There is no doubt in my mind that was his intention.


You actually describe two separate intentions there. If we accept your second premise then 'Culpable Homicide- under SA law was the correct verdict. What I can't come to terms with is the actual sentence when the judge had a max of 15 years at her disposal. I'm not saying he should have got the max, but I find the actual sentence derisory.


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

people aren't aware that in some parts of south Africa the public don't stop at red lights as a lot of people get car jacked waiting at them.

I still think he should have used some sense and waited for the door to open to fire at the burglar. There must have been some thought as to where his gf was at the time also as she obviously wasn't in the bed at the time with him.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Fizzleh said:


> people aren't aware that in some parts of south Africa the public don't stop at red lights as a lot of people get car jacked waiting at them.
> 
> I still think he should have used some sense and waited for the door to open to fire at the burglar. There must have been some thought as to where his gf was at the time also as she obviously wasn't in the bed at the time with him.


Bollocks he knew EXACTLY who was in there, nobody on earth on hearing enter Intruder in the house while sleeping next to a spouse wouldn't check if your partner was actually asleep next to you or wake them up to tell them what's going on.

The neighbours reported a woman screaming, but he managed to unload shot after shot through a door, no doubt with her screaming blue murder... then he goes back to check if she is In bed..... come on.


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

brian1978 said:


> Fizzleh said:
> 
> 
> > people aren't aware that in some parts of south Africa the public don't stop at red lights as a lot of people get car jacked waiting at them.
> ...


*I couldn't agree with you more Brian.*

He thought it was an intruder, did he?
What? in the bathroom having a dump and nicking the toothpaste and mouthwash?

Jesus Christ, what threat were they to him when he was sitting/standing outside the bloody door with a gun in his hand.
Put me in that situation and I wouldn't have been able to wait for you to come out of the bathroom and see the look on your face when you're staring down the barrel of a loaded gun.

I followed that trial and all I heard from him was bullshit and crocodile tears.
He's an arrogant, violent, obnoxious bastard.

God knows what her death did to her family. He friggin' blew that girl to bits. Truly heart breaking.

If you'd told me at the end of the trial that he'd get 5 years I would have said you were mad.
If I had been the judge he would have got 15 years or the max possible.
I hope the next black man on a similar murder charge is shown the same compassion. But I doubt it.

Wow! I feel better now after that rant.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

In the UK there would be absolutely no doubt about his guilt, however do not judge him by the standards of life we are privileged to enjoy here in the UK. I do think that he probably knew she was in the bathroom, however I also know there is reasonable doubt as well, read my previous post about the paranoia that the average South African person lives with.

How many people in the UK (other than those detained in a HMP) live behind locked gates and tall barbed wire fences?

In SA most people live behind barbed wire with large dogs to help protect them from potential intruders and the back up of guns as the final protection.Outside the home there is always a high risk of being car-jacked, life in SA and especially in urban areas, is one where you expect to be a victim of crime.

They have a weak Police and Legal system. I read on here people who think that the UK has corruption and the police are biased. In South Africa the standards are high (by African standards), however by European standards though they are poor. This can be evidenced in the trial by the revelation of the payments of "blood money" to her family by Oscar. I wonder what was proportion of the money paid was received by her family and how much went into the back pockets of Police and Lawyers? Money talks!

Maybe Oscar is a good actor, maybe he is a cold blooded murderer, maybe he has paid his way to a shorter sentence, but then again maybe he was just a scared disabled little boy scared shitless, believing he was defending himself against what he thought was an intruder. We will never know the full truth of this case.


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

brian1978 said:


> Fizzleh said:
> 
> 
> > people aren't aware that in some parts of south Africa the public don't stop at red lights as a lot of people get car jacked waiting at them.
> ...


+1 agree obscene act of cold blooded murder, any bullet 9mm will kill. Apparently the bullets were of the fragmenting type
hollow point, no wonder the poor girl screamed. Bloody horrendous act.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

My mate at work hit the nail on it this week. If you want to get rid of your wife go to South Africa.

Shrien Dewani is up next, that gay cunt will probably get off too!! :evil:


----------



## tomsutton529 (Sep 16, 2014)

Have any of you lived in south africa?? or spent more than a 2 week holiday there?? 
Ive got family that have spent months at a time over there, one of there friends ended up living there after the job, other members of my family live in equally messed up places. The whole concept of living over there is different, its not all terraced houses or new build housing estates... you live in a compound, with a big wall round it. so when you awake in the middle of the night and hear someone you usually shoot them.. Hopefully that clears a few things up.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

tomsutton529 said:


> Have any of you lived in south africa?? or spent more than a 2 week holiday there??
> Ive got family that have spent months at a time over there, one of there friends ended up living there after the job, other members of my family live in equally messed up places. The whole concept of living over there is different, its not all terraced houses or new build housing estates... you live in a compound, with a big wall round it. so when you awake in the middle of the night and hear someone you usually shoot them.. Hopefully that clears a few things up.


I assume the judge doesn't live in South Africa then because she didn't seem to think it was acceptable to shoot someone through a locked door...


----------



## tomsutton529 (Sep 16, 2014)

Spandex said:


> tomsutton529 said:
> 
> 
> > Have any of you lived in south africa?? or spent more than a 2 week holiday there??
> ...


Obviously they did to only give him that amount of time.


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

tomsutton529 said:


> Have any of you lived in south africa?? .............when you awake in the middle of the night and hear someone you usually shoot them.. *Hopefully that clears a few things up*.


*Thanks for clearing up how a beautiful young woman could get blown to pieces by her boyfriend 
while in the bathroom. I don't feel so angry about it now.:evil:*


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

tomsutton529 said:


> Have any of you lived in south africa?? or spent more than a 2 week holiday there??
> Ive got family that have spent months at a time over there, one of there friends ended up living there after the job, other members of my family live in equally messed up places. The whole concept of living over there is different, its not all terraced houses or new build housing estates... you live in a compound, with a big wall round it. so when you awake in the middle of the night and hear someone you usually shoot them.. Hopefully that clears a few things up.


Oh sorry..... my bad...... silly me :roll:

It's ok and totally acceptable to fill your partner full of hollow point bullets as long as you live in South Africa

I'm glad you cleared that up.


----------



## tomsutton529 (Sep 16, 2014)

Im not saying it was right, my point is that the law and culture over there is totally different. its clear that any human would look for their partner to be in the bed next to them before opening fire on a locked bathroom.. however I dont know why people are getting so stressed about the bathroom being locked, I struggle to find the top drawer in my bedside table let alone to see if a door is locked.. not the main point but a point none the less.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

tomsutton529 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > tomsutton529 said:
> ...


Im not sure 5 years is an indication that his actions were in any way acceptable.

Funnily enough, none of the South African people I know have said that shooting through a locked door was remotely justified or understandable. It may be a lot more dangerous there than here, but they grew up with it, and don't spend their whole lives terrified of intruders.


----------



## tomsutton529 (Sep 16, 2014)

Funnily enough, none of the South African people I know have said that shooting through a locked door was remotely justified or understandable. It may be a lot more dangerous there than here, but they grew up with it, and don't spend their whole lives terrified of intruders.[/quote]

See above. its not right but thats how the world works in country's other than ours. If a brit was caught stealing a loaf to feed his family in a middle east county and they got their hands cut off, would that be considered justice?


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

tomsutton529 said:


> Have any of you lived in south africa?? .....*when you awake in the middle of the night and hear someone you usually shoot them.. *


Let me think about that comment for a minute...

You awake in the middle of the night and hear someone in the kitchen, so you shoot 4 hollow point bullets through the kitchen door. You then go in the kitchen and find it was only your wife getting a glass of water. 
Problem is you've now got a dead wife.

You awake in the middle of the night and hear someone in your daughter's bedroom, so you shoot 4 hollow point bullets through the bedroom door. You go in the bedroom and find it was only your daughter having a bad dream.
Problem is you've now got a dead daughter.

Mmmm....I think we might need to find a better way to solve this 'hearing someone in the middle of the night' scenario,
that doesn't involve killing them.


----------



## tomsutton529 (Sep 16, 2014)

GEM said:


> tomsutton529 said:
> 
> 
> > Have any of you lived in south africa?? .....when you awake in the middle of the night and hear someone you usually shoot them..
> ...


have you been to any part of africa? its a lawless land. not right but thats the way it is..


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

tomsutton529 said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> > tomsutton529 said:
> ...


Yes I have. I've been to Ghana, Nigeria and South Africa (Cape Town) and I still didn't shoot everyone I heard in the middle of the night.


----------



## tomsutton529 (Sep 16, 2014)

Let me think about that comment for a minute...

You awake in the middle of the night and hear someone in the kitchen, so you shoot 4 hollow point bullets through the kitchen door. You then go in the kitchen and find it was only your wife getting a glass of water. 
Problem is you've now got a dead wife.

You awake in the middle of the night and hear someone in your daughter's bedroom, so you shoot 4 hollow point bullets through the bedroom door. You go in the bedroom and find it was only your daughter having a bad dream.
Problem is you've now got a dead daughter.

You awake in the middle of the night and hear someone outside your front door, so you shoot 4 hollow point bullets 
through the front door. You open the door and find it was only your next door neighbour coming to tell you that you'd left your car lights on.
Problem is you've now got a dead neighbour.

Mmmmm....I think we might need to find a better way to solve this 'hearing someone in the middle of the night' scenario
that doesn't involve killing them.[/quote]

have you been to any part of africa? its a lawless land. not right but thats the way it is..[/quote]

Yes I have. I've been to Ghana, Nigeria and South Africa (Cape Town) and I still didn't shoot everyone I heard in the middle of the night.[/quote]

so you of all people should know that this sort of thing happens all the time, the press have had a field day and it had just come to light that the justice systems are s*** in that part of the world....


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

On a similar note, true story:-

Engineer in my old team lived on the remote family ranch in Texas, with his family. He was away on a business trip and his wife woke in the middle of the night hearing some strange noises downstairs.

She got her pistol from the bedside drawer, checked their daughter's bedroom (sleeping soundly) then crept downstairs fearing the worst. As she entered the kitchen and there was a sudden noise to one side, so she turned and let rip with 2 shots.

Killed the boiler stone dead. Water pi55ing everywhere. It was just creaking as it heated up.

Key point above, 'checked daughter's bedroom', then crept downstairs to deal with the issue......


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Fizzleh said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

